# gouramis



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks Rod.

The Introduction...









The First Dance...









now we wait and see....


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics and nice Gouramis!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, they make a nice couple...maybe more.


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

*Good to see!*

My tank is a lot more passive without her but she seems to have made it there! Keep us posted!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Make sure you have lots of plants or hideaways for the female, especailly if she is smaller. She can get bullied by the male if she is not bigger then he is.

Nice looking pair by the way. I like the white spots surrounded by yellow/orange on the anal fin of the male. Now let's see some bubbles and fry!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

she's about 50% bigger and there are lots of hiding spaces, I'll add some more though. He follows her around and does the occasional small chase. waiting for bubbles.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee how sweet. Wonderful photos!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well. He chases her a bit and she hides. Then she chases him and he hides. Sometimes they dance. Sometimes the male likes to get in front and block her a bit...kinda like sayin' "Hey babe, where ya goin'?" She keeps goin'


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Sometimes the male likes to get in front and block her a bit...kinda like sayin' "Hey babe, where ya goin'?" She keeps goin'


haha, I guess this happens in all the animal world, not just ours 

To get them to spawn, try having some floating plants (I used java moss held floating with a piece of polystyrene to keep it floating), then do a largish cool water change.

I've only caught them doing it (haha) once, but it's quite the dance they do...the male gets her to come under the nest, then wraps around her and literally vibrates and squeezes the eggs out of her, then he fertilizes the eggs, scoops them up in his mouth and spits hem out in bubbles..over and over again. neato sight for sure!


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

*Spawning*

I had my GOld gouarmis spwan a few weeks back.
It quite a sight to see the when the male wraps his body around the female and squeezes. Happens quite quick so you have to be lucky to be looking at your tank when it happens.

I found that having a low water flow in the tanks makes it more likely for the male to start building a nest. 
Also be prepped for gazillions of fry. My biggest problem was what to feed them when they were first hatched. I had a lot of floating plants in the tank so they did find some microorganisms to eat in there.

Good luck with them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flow might be an issue, but probably not. I had a Eheim 2213 on the 20g, and it was fine for them to spawn.

I used the moss as it would be full of infurosia for the little guys to eat.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

floating plants....gotcha.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

His stripes seemed to be darker...









and hers lighter.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

The male G I have does the same thing i.e. his stripes get darker.
I think its a mating display thing.
So much so that the male I have turns the top part of his body almost black.
It quite cool to see


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's what I was suggesting. Guess I wasn't very clear. They are definitely trying, we'll see if there's any results.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, how much cover does your tank have? I notice when my gouramis are stressed out they turn lighter and lose their stripes. In this case, the male could be stressing her out and she has no where to hide.

When mine bred, they were both in very dark coloration, so maybe in this case the male's all rearing to go, but the female isn't having any of it....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

that's the trick...she's bigger, so wherever she can go he can too. Oh well, I'll just give em time and let them do as they wish....like I have a choice. lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

she seems to have gotten back some of her stripes...









he's as vibrant as ever...









They have claimed opposite sides of the tank for now.


----------

